# canning pineapple?



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I can buy fresh American pineapple. I plan to can some...but I am wondering how much you get out of a pineapple?? pints/quart??


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i canned it for the first time last year but i dont remember how much i got from each pineapple----but it was the first canned fruit to disappear. it was just awesome--so much better than store canned. i used a friends tool for peeling and cutting into rings--it was from pampered chef, but i think there was too much waste. next year i am gonna try and find another slicer that i saw, just have to see it advertised again. sorry i wasnt any help.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Pineapples are $4 each here. That's waaaayyyy to expensive to purchase for me.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

right now they are 2.99 for Hawaiian here. A 12 oz can is 1.49 for Asain, so if I can get two quarts or so out of a pineapple, it would be worth it,. not for stocking up, but just to use for cakes and such.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

We are feeding then to your hogs the farmers are give me trailer loads for $10 (500 to 1000). I bottle some good one in jars decored and in pieces with a boiling hot ginger syurp (50:50) water & Sugar, and I make a Pineapple, Chili & ginger syurp sauce out of the skins boiled with sugar and the spices to you taste and bottle hot but put lids on when cool, strained of couse, nice on grilled chicken or pork. or pour over a steamed sponge pudding. yummo, Hope it a little help, MM


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

when i canned it last year they were on sale for 1.89. the syrup sounds good Mick.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I got some free ones in the produce the store saves for my chickens. I cut them up into a fruit cocktail with oranges, grapefruit and seedless grapes...so I'm not sure exactly how much each pineapple would can up to. But I would guess a bit more than a quart for each fruit.

Have fun!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Mountain Mick said:


> I make a Pineapple, Chili & ginger syurp sauce out of the skins boiled with sugar and the spices to you taste and bottle hot but put lids on when cool, strained of couse, nice on grilled chicken or pork. or pour over a steamed sponge pudding. yummo, Hope it a little help, MM



Dang Man! That sounds good!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Mountain Mick, you sure come up with some good stuff!!

Check out Mountain Mick's contributions in the "Online Cookbook" section. Some are very unusual.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I just canned some pineapples I got on sale for $1.89 each. I ended up with about 3 pints per pineapple. Definitely worth it. I canned them in pineapple juice instead of syrup as we're trying to get away from so much sugar.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi nduetime
Here is my recipes for my syrup for you.
Mountain Mick&#8217;s 
Pineapple Chilli & ginger syrup sauce
Â© Mountain Griller 2010

Equal parts of sugar and chopped up pineapple skin
1 level teaspoon of citric acid per kilo of sugar
1teaspoon ginger powder per kilo of sugar
1teaspoon hot chilli powder per kilo of sugar
Add pineapple skin and sugar and refrigerate. 
When sugar takes up juices of pineapple skin, put it into a heavy bottom saucepan with the citric acid add water to cover and bring to boil&#8230;
Once sugar is melted, add a Â¼ a cup of lemon juice and teaspoons of ginger & chilli powder Bring to the boil and slowly simmer for 15 minutes &#8211; continue to stir
Scrape off any froth that comes to the surface, sive syrup for skins before Bottling and Bob&#8217;s your uncle! MM


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Stop it Sally :ashamed::ashamed::cute::grouphug: Your making me go red. MM


suitcase_sally said:


> Mountain Mick, you sure come up with some good stuff!!
> 
> Check out Mountain Mick's contributions in the "Online Cookbook" section. Some are very unusual.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have Mick's spicy ginger pineapple syrup simmering away...
I love recipes like this, almost a "freebie" (most folks just compost the skins)
smells.....HEAVENLY


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Mountain Mick said:


> I bottle some good one in jars decored and in pieces with a boiling hot ginger syurp (50:50) water & Sugar, and I make a Pineapple, Chili & ginger syurp sauce


That sounds so good.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I have never canned pineapple..I am so excited to read this thread! :clap: I will be keeping my eyes peeled for some sales on pineapple here. I love this forum!!:dance:


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I got pineapples at Mainesource http://www.mainesource.net/weekly-specials/weekly-specials.cfm
Only 1.50!! I bought three, ended up with Mick's sauce (6 jelly jars full and enough to use on tomorrows salmon supper), and 9 pints of chunks...not bad for 4.50...if I can find the time I will pick up some more tomorrow.
Great deal, as I planted the tops too! nothing wasted


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I wish I'd seen Mick's recipe this past Winter. I bought and canned a lot of cheap pineapples, pineapple jam, etc....and threw away a lot of peelings :grump:


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

This week bought 2 @$1.99 each. They were delicious! But I dehydrated them. I like that I'm not wasting any but kind of disappointed that I only got a little less than a quart dry.

Canned, I would probably buy 4 or 5 and only use pints since there's only 2 of us and I'm the only one eating pineapple. Without knowing because I haven't done it yet, I would guess you'd get about 2 - 2 1/2 pints out of one pineapple???

Maybe I'll buy some more & try it cause I think I'd like the canned as opposed to the dry better... hope they're still on sale!!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay- I was canning mushrooms this week and while they were in the pressure canner I decided to can up the one pineapple I had sitting on the counter. One pineapple = 5 half-pint jars. That should answer the question.

Lillian


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

thequeensblessing said:


> I just canned some pineapples I got on sale for $1.89 each. I ended up with about 3 pints per pineapple. Definitely worth it. I canned them in pineapple juice instead of syrup as we're trying to get away from so much sugar.


This is the amount I got when I canned them also.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Yesterday bought 3 pineapples that I'm going to can 2 of them in chuncks.

Today used one to make jam. Did get 3 half pints of from it.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Mountain Mick - just saw the recipe you posted for me...THANK YOU, THANK YOU! I cannot wait to try some of this. I have pineapple on my list for shopping.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

plant the top for a frugal tropical plant!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1klxRnjZOI&feature=fvsr[/ame]
nothing wasted


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

beaglebiz said:


> Great deal, as I planted the tops too! nothing wasted


Outside? inside in pots? And how much flesh did you leave on them to plant them? 
I've tried putting them in trays of water, and got some growth, but never any roots.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I read further and found the You Tube link. Thanks so much.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

After you posted this question, I too did a search for pineapples & saw a few about planting the crowns but didn't see this one. Thanks for sharing this, beaglebiz! I am going to give this a try with my two I'm doing today.

The only place I can think to put it is in my basement but no sun down there. Maybe I'll put up shelves across my kitchen or dining room window where it will get sun in the am?


----------

